# If you could only do ONE thing for fat loss



## JCBourne (Jan 18, 2011)

Let's say you just wanted to one good thing for fat loss, which would you pick and why?

If I woke up, and did a run would this be stupid? I know it's the best time since your stomach is empty but I want to minimize muscle loss and maximize fat loss.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 18, 2011)

One good thing?  Diet.

Training one good thing?  Squats.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

fatloss isnt really based on trainnign its diet. so i would EAT to lose. cardio is good for heart but ftloss is more abotu deit not working out. a BIG mistake people make.
im not saying dont workout while trying to loos fat lol. but focause more on your deit then trainning if you have topick.


----------



## blergs. (Jan 18, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Let's say you just wanted to one good thing for fat loss, which would you pick and why?
> 
> If I woke up, and did a run would this be stupid? I know it's the best time since your stomach is empty but *I want to minimize muscle loss and maximize fat loss.*



have 10-20g of ibcaas preWO and 5g in your water while running. that will help with muscle loss.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry I should have been more clear. I ment with a good clean diet.


----------



## Marat (Jan 18, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> If I woke up, and did a run would this be stupid?



Kinda..it depends on the kind of running. Running a couple of miles at a reasonably constant pace is relatively ineffective for fat loss -- it'll make you a better runner though. 



GymRat707 said:


> I ment with a good clean diet.



Assuming you have a proper diet, I'd say that lifting heavy weights is the pretty paramount.

After that, some HIIT can be  pretty effective.


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll cut running out. I do get a lot of cardio when I workout (raquetball for 2 hours after lifting) and then I usually hit the sauna (yes I know it's not for fat loss) but the sauna makes my skin clear and my body relaxed.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 18, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Let's say you just wanted to *one good thing for fat loss, which would you pick and why?*
> 
> If I woke up, and did a run would this be stupid? I know it's the best time since your stomach is empty but I want to minimize muscle loss and maximize fat loss.



Eliminate/significantly reduce carb intake. (With a once-per-week carb-laden cheat meal.)

Why? To put my body into ketosis, right? Thus burning (body) fat rather than carbs as my energy source/fuel.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 18, 2011)

I would go with weight training. 
I like cardio, just not for fat loss.


----------



## stevedav (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah fat loss are very much depends upon the fitness activities which you do, but it also involved you nutrition and foods ...


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 19, 2011)

2 hours of raquetball?  You shouldn't be asking this question.  If you're doing that a couple of times a week you need to adjust your nutrition and probably do some good resitance training. Frankly I wouldn't recommend two hours of any activity besides sleep


----------



## Rodja (Jan 19, 2011)

2-3 Prowler sessions per week.


----------



## carli (Jan 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Eliminate/significantly reduce carb intake. (With a once-per-week carb-laden cheat meal.)
> 
> Why? To put my body into ketosis, right? Thus burning (body) fat rather than carbs as my energy source/fuel.



and ovbiously you would do cardio with this aswel? ill be doing that myself get bf down before i go on cycle


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 19, 2011)

1 thing for fatloss aside from diet?

Easy.



24 hour sexin brah


----------



## JCBourne (Jan 19, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> 2 hours of raquetball?  You shouldn't be asking this question.  If you're doing that a couple of times a week you need to adjust your nutrition and probably do some good resitance training. Frankly I wouldn't recommend two hours of any activity besides sleep



I would say in a given week, 6 hours tops. I just happened to have played 2 hours before typing this thread.

Thanks for the advice though man, I have been on a good diet here and i'm starting to see results slowly.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd have to say diet. But if you mean one exercise I would probably pick run, but there are lot's of great exercises that would work well.


----------



## GJC312 (Jan 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Eliminate/significantly reduce carb intake. (With a once-per-week carb-laden cheat meal.)
> 
> Why? To put my body into ketosis, right? Thus burning (body) fat rather than carbs as my energy source/fuel.


 

Bingo....we have a winner.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Keto is definitely a winner for me. LOVE that weekly cheat meal, too. 



carli said:


> and obviously you would do cardio with this as well?



Yes. I was doing treadmill at 3.0 speed for 30-45 minutes every day.


----------



## Built (Jan 24, 2011)

Ketosis won't drop fat off you unless you run a deficit. 

That being said, it's a LOT easier to run a deficit while in keto.


----------



## dennis lan (Jan 25, 2011)

Avoid over eating, if you could do only one thing for the weight lose.
it will you lead in  right way to maintain your balance.


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I had to choose 1 thing...it would be a good "plan" consisting of a clean diet, weight training and moderate cardio. For me, fat loss is best achieved by incorporating all aspects. If you decide to cut carbs and allow your body to go into ketosis, up your proetin and get some keto sticks. This way you can measure the level of ketosis your body may be in and decide when you should add carbs back into your diet and before breaking down precious muscle tissue. I know some of you may disagree, but I'm "old school" and it works.

Good Luck!


----------



## Built (Jan 25, 2011)

Explain the "breaking down muscle tissue" a bit more?


----------



## Runner22 (Jan 25, 2011)

Built said:


> Explain the "breaking down muscle tissue" a bit more?


 
Just a non-scientific way of saying that while in ketosis and without an adequate supply of protein, "I" tend to reach of point of diminishing returns and lose "some" muscle mass.  For this reason, I opt to measure the level of ketones in my urine around day 2 to 3 of low-carbing and adjust my intake of carbs, to remain in a more favorable state for both muscle strength and fat loss.


----------



## Built (Jan 26, 2011)

Ah, "without adequate protein". I don't think anyone here is at risk of that happening. 

(You do understand that in extended starvation, the body shifts to fat-metabolism and insulin-resistance to spare body-protein, right? Just checking to see if we're on the same page.)


----------



## JPN (Feb 14, 2011)

Interval training is something you might want to consider. 
For 20 mins on the running machine do 1 minute jog 1 min sprint. 
So basically jogging is your recovery time. 
Also set both your jogging and running speed on the treadmill so you have to hit that speed. 

Beware it's tough but the fat will burn right off you!! 

This is great for boosting stamina as well. 
When I first started I think it was 9.5km/h jog speed and 15.5km/h sprint speed. I did it for 15 minutes. Felt exhausted 
Try it out you will feel a difference straight away. 

I you need more advice on weightloss go to my site NO SPAM and look at the article I MEAN IT, NO SPAM.


----------



## stevedav (Feb 14, 2011)

weight loss is not actually founded on training its diet. so i would EAT to lose. cardio is healthy heart but fat loss is more about diet not employed out. a BIG error persons make.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 14, 2011)

stevedav said:


> weight loss is not actually founded on training its diet. so i would EAT to lose. cardio is healthy heart but fat loss is more about diet not employed out. a BIG error persons make.



I agree, diet is #1, but cardio is a good thing to do as well.


----------



## Mrpc9886 (Feb 15, 2011)

danzik17 said:


> One good thing?  Diet.
> 
> Training one good thing?  Squats.



+1

And on the diet I'd keep a log (I do) of everything you eat and include the calories, proteins, carbs and fats.  My log is broken down hour by hour.

Not using a log is like taking a trip without a map (or a GPS) to a place you've never been before..


----------



## GainMuscle (Feb 15, 2011)

Diet by far is the best way to promote fat loss.  I am going through this now and keep my daily intake to average about a 500 cal deficit.  I keep protein intake up to help with maintaining muscle growth and limit carbs as much as I can without going crazy (sometimes you just need to eat a sandwich)

As for cardio, that really depends on your goals of body type.  I do about 10 minutes of HIIT and then about 20-30 min of traditional cardio about 2 x a week max.  Not for fat loss, but for cardio fitness.  If you are just focused on muscle size gain...then you may just want to focus on lifting and can even cut out cardio. (unless of course you do it for pleasure re: racketball)- but cardio can work against size building if done too often- IMHO.


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 15, 2011)

Interval training.


----------



## awhites1 (Feb 15, 2011)

blergs. said:


> have 10-20g of ibcaas preWO and 5g in your water while running. that will help with muscle loss.



+2

i use BCAA and the leanest protein supps i can find when im cutting to help maintain my muscle


----------



## Klutch (Feb 20, 2011)

my choice would be Jiu Jitsu, but if you do interval training make sure you do a 2 to 1 ratio. exp. sprint 20sec rest 10sec or speed jump rope 2min. slow 1 min.
 reaserch tabata workouts


----------

